# how to get like mike tysons body



## cyber (Apr 8, 2002)

hey guys...i am back...now how do u get a body shape like mike tyson....i would like to know abt his workouts prog ,diet prog etc....
help


----------



## Cynic (Apr 8, 2002)

Eat Lennox Lewis' children. Holyfield's ear has lots of protien too.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2002)

You have to eat ears! 

I think Mike has a naturally stocky/muscluar build. I am not sure how much weight training he does or what his diet is like.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2002)

Lots of time to workout in prison.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 9, 2002)

I hear making license plates is a GREAT way to bulk up.


----------



## Mule (Apr 9, 2002)

Lots of stiff legged dead lifts in the shower droping the soap.


----------



## googs (May 23, 2002)

I think you get tysons body by getting his oponents to stystematically bite off chunks and mail them to you I f you're patient you'll get there


----------



## KILA HAMILTON (May 24, 2002)

mike is natuarly thick


----------



## conner1979 (May 27, 2002)

heheeh loads of funny ones, but honestly he sure looks like a very tough guy (built wise) and strong, I wont mind a built like that compared to a guy with definition!!!

Wonder what is workout is like, or maybe its just genes, he may workout like everyone else but he is 'built' that way!


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2002)

how do you get Mike Tyson's body ?  be Mike Tyson, that is the only way....


----------



## Mik (May 30, 2002)

Why would you want a body like that?


----------

